

Prevent being watched through your webcam - ranatana
http://www.webcamlock.net

======
pwg
$19.95 for something that a 1-square centimeter piece of black electrical tape
will take care of perfectly.

------
techie101
This seems an interesting idea, but not sure the price is worth it

